# Welches Soap-Girl darf 2011 nicht fehlen?



## Walt (19 Nov. 2010)

Hallo!

Bereits jetzt könnt ihr Vorschläge machen(falls möglich mit Bild), welche weiblichen Soap-Stars bei der Vorentscheidung zu "Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2011" nicht fehlen dürfen. Bitte gebt dabei auch die jeweilige Soap und den Rollennamen an.

Wenn möglich werden die hier vorgeschlagenen Soap-Girls bei der Vorentscheidung berücksichtigt, vorausgesetzt sie sind beim Start der Vorentscheidung noch in der jeweiligen Soap.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß Walt


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (3 Dez. 2010)

Jessica Ginkel aus Lena... auf ARD als Lena (ist das ne Soap?)


----------

